# Limited Edition VW's.



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

I had an idea the other day. VW has offered some limited edition VW's in the past. I thought it might be fun to combine the knowledge of all the VWVortex members and try to list as many of them as we can with production numbers and the things that made them special. Maybe we can list some pictures of each of these Special Editions, or Limited Editions. Since I live in the US, I'm starting this list with what I know of the US market vehicles. If we combine all the world markets this list might get a little crazy. 
I'll start with the ones I know of, then if anyone has any additions, corrections, or further details either post it in the thread, or send me a PM and I'll update the list to include whatever other models people may present. 
I was thinking we could do it in order of newest to oldest. 
*Beetle Convertible Blush Edition*
Manufactured 2009, Production run, 1500
Key points, White Gold exterior, Red Leather interior, Red Boot for the convertible top, 
*Golf R32*
Manufactured 2008, production run 5000
key points, 3.2L VR6 engine, limited colors, center mounted dual exhaust 18" wheels, 4Motion All Wheel Drive system
*Triple White Beetle *
manufactured 2008, production run 3000
Key points, White in color, with white seats, 17" wheels, and a roof spoiler
*Black Tie Beetle*
Manufactured 2008, production run,??? 
Key points, Black in color, with white seats, 17" wheels, and a roof spoiler
*Triple White Beetle Convertible *
Manufactured 2007, production run 3000 
Key points, White in color, with white seats, white boot for the convertible top, and 17" wheels
*Fahrenheit Edition GTI*
Manufactured 2007, Production run, 1200
Key points, Fahrenheit Orange color, Color matched trim, and stitching, 18" wheels, serial numbered steering wheel plaque 
*Fahrenheit Edition GLI*
Manufactured 2007, Production run, 1200
Key points, Fahrenheit yellow color, Color matched trim, and stitching, 18" wheels, serial numbered steering wheel plaque 
*Dark Flint Beetle Convertible*
Manufactured 2005, Production run, 250
Key points, Flint Gray (slightly darker than Platinum Gray) with a garnet red top, and Bordeaux red leather interior trim, 17" alloy wheels with color matched plastic inserts. 
*Bi-Color Edition Beetle *
Manufactured 2005, Production run, ???
Key points, Black/Red two tone paint, black/red two tone cloth interior, 17" wheels with color matched plastic inserts. 
*Satellite Edition Beetle *
Manufactured 2004, Production run, 1200
Key points, Malibu Blue exterior color, 17" alloy wheels with color matched plastic inserts. Some interior accents including blue trimmed floor mats, and door panels. 
*Golf R32*
Manufactured 2004, Production run, 5000
Key points, key points, 3.2L VR6 engine, limited colors, dual exhaust 18" wheels, 4Motion All Wheel Drive system, Konieg Sport Seats. 
*Jetta GLI 1.8T*
Manufactured 2004.5-2005, production run, ????
Key points, limited colors, 18" BBS RC wheels, Votex Body kit, Recaro Seats, 6 speed manual/Tiptronic Automatic, aluminum dash trim. 
*GTI 20th Anniversary *
Manufactured 2003, production run, 4000 
Key points, limited colors, 18" OZ Aristo wheels, Votex Body kit, Recaro Seats, 6 speed manual, aluminum dash trim. 
*Beetle Chroma Flare*
Manufactured 2003, Production run, ???
Key points, 1.8T motor, 17" Wheels, available in two colors, Cayenne Purple, and ???? Green. The colors would appear to change when viewed at different angles or lighting. 
*GTI 337 edition*
Manufactured 2002, Production run, 1500
Key points, Reflex Silver color, 18" BBS RC wheels, Votex Body kit, Recaro Seats, 6 speed manual transmission, aluminum dash trim, no moonroof. Same as the German 25th anniversary
*Beetle Color Concepts*
Manufactured 2002, Production run, ????
Key points, Available in Double Yellow, Snap Orange, Blue, Red, and Green. 1.8T Motor, 17" wheels, some with color matched plastic inserts, leather sport seats with color matched inserts, other color matched interior components (door panels, arm rests, floormats) 
*Beetle Turbo S*
Manufactured 2002-2003, production run, ????
Key points, leather two tone sport seats (gray/black) 6 speed manual transmission, 1.8T motor with 180hp, redesigned front/rear bumpers with added fog lights, aluminum interior trim pieces. "Turbo S" script on trunk. 
*Beetle Luna Green*
Manufactured 2002, Production run, ????
Key points, Luna Green color. Very very light green, almost white, Desck' cloth interior
*Beetle Isotope Green*
Manufactured 2001, Production run, ????
Key points, Isotope Green Color. 
*Beetle Sport Edition*
Manufactured 2001-2002, Production run, ???
Key points, 1.8T motor, leather sport seats, "Sport" Script on rear hatch. 17" alloy wheels with plastic inserts. 
*Beetle Vortex Blue*
Manufactured 2001, Production run, ????
Key Points, 1.8T motor, Leather seats, Vortex Blue color, 17" alloy wheels. 
*Beetle Limited Edition*
Manufactured 2000, Production run, 4000
Key points, only available by placing order over internet. 2000 Reflex Yellow, 2000 Vapor Blue, GLS Trim level, 1.8T for the Reflex Yellow, 1.8T, or 2.0L for the Vapor Blue. 
*Jetta/Golf K2 Edition*
Manufactured 1998, Production run, ????
Key points, came with ski's or a snowboard, roof rack, tinted tail lights, roof mounted antenna, special cloth trim, 2.0L motor, 
*Jetta GT *
Manufactured 1997, Production run, ????
Key points, tinted tail lights, roof mounted antennae, alloy wheels
*GTI Drivers Edition*
Manufactured 1997, Production Run, ???
Key points, Special colors, golf ball shift knob, VR6 engine
*Jetta/Golf Jazz Edition*
Manufactured 1997, Production Run, ???
Key points, High powered stereo system with a trunk mounted CD Changer
*Jetta/Golf Trek Edition*
Manufactured 1997, Produciton Run, ????
Key points, Special cloth interior, roof mounted bike rack, came new with a Trek Bicycle 
*Golf Harlequin Edition*
Manufactured 1996, Production Run, 264
Key points, 4 door Golf platform in 4 color schemes. Started as one color, (roof, C-Pillar, rockers) then every panel is swapped with another car to create a multi-colored car. Also rumored to be the rarest lowest production limited edition VW. 
*Cabriolet Classic Collector's Edition *
Manufactured 1993, Production run, 4,400
Key points, Last year of the Mk I Chassis, "Collectors Edition" badge on fender, Leather wrapped steering wheel, White boot for white top, Tan boot for tan top, drivers airbag, white leatherette sport seats with white knee bar. 
*Cabriolet Etienne Aigner Edition*
Manufactured 1991, Production run, 1,460
Key points, Three colors offered. Bordeaux Red, Mangrove Green, Midnight Blue, came standard with cruise control, Special Etienne Aigner interior in blue, red or green with color-matching carpet, Matching cloth boot with Aigner logos, All Etienne Aigner models have an "E" as the fourth digit in the VIN, Canvas top, Etienne Aigner decals on front fenders


_more to be added later when I'm not busy woking. _





_Modified by post-it-note-killer at 9:40 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Limited Edition VW's. (post-it-note-killer)*

you forgot the 89 helios jetta gli


----------



## WhtRabbitJoe77 (Nov 19, 2003)

!977 "White Rabbit" SE, production 50 unconfirmed but the but I have gotten that number from many different people. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3827959


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys, I haven't gone as old as those yet. But I didn't know about either of those models. So I'll look them up and add them to the list when I get that far.


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Limited Edition VW's. (post-it-note-killer)*

Can I post many special editions of brazilian VWs?








VW Gol Copa:
Limited versions created for the Fifa World Cup, there was 3 times, the first Copa edition was in 1982 (time that was the Gol used the 1.6 liter Air-Cooled engine...), has many different items like new wheels, an adhesive "Copa" in the rear window, fog lamps... (Here an Gol Copa 1982: http://www.reginaldodecampinas...39385)
In 1994, VW of Brazil creates the SECOND model of Gol Copa, (but this time using the AP 1.6 liter engine), sealed only with a light blue color, has new seats (Recaro seats), new panel (like Fox and Gol GTS/GTi panel), "headlights miles" (I don't know a translate for "faróis de milha"







), dark taillights and rear spoiler... (like Gol GTi spoiler) (here a 1994 Gol Copa: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_7wyf-IgL...4.jpg)
Finally, in 2006, the VW of Brazil creates the "Gol Copa G4" (with EA 1.0 liter engine or AP 1.6 liter engine), has painted bumpers, front grile with a black frame and new wheels... (Here an Gol Copa G4: 
http://www2.uol.com.br/interpr...2.jpg)
[There is speculation that VW do Brazil will launch this year's Gol Copa G5, in allusion to the World Cup in South Africa .. (Only for the record)]

VW Voyage Los Angeles: Special edition of Voyage, created for the Olympics of Los Angeles, in 1984. Equipped with a MD270 1.5 liter engine, and sold only in a striking blue color, it was new wheels (the same of Gol Copa 1982), Recaro seats, spoiler in the trunk, fog lights...
(Here an Voyage Los Angeles: http://www.autodiario.com.br/c...-1984)
If I remember I'll post some more tomorrow... Around here it's almost midnight and I'm so sleepy...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Limited Edition VW's. (gus_quadrado)*

http://www.doppel-wobber.de 
ALL golf info


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Limited Edition VW's. (DUTCHMANia)*

Pheaton offered a "Premier Edition" in 2004.


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *53 0val* »_Pheaton offered a "Premier Edition" in 2004.


really? do you know any details?


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (post-it-note-killer)*

cool list,i didn't know there were so many New Beetle specials.the 2004 Golf R32 had 5000 copies made,not 3000.i'm guessing that was just a typo








there is even a neat breakdown of the colors and options listed on rdefined.com http://rdefined.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3332 

sorry,i'm a bit of a computer noob~i hope that my posted link works







first time trying it on here..


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe-b* »_ cool list,i didn't know there were so many New Beetle specials.the 2004 Golf R32 had 5000 copies made,not 3000.i'm guessing that was just a typo








there is even a neat breakdown of the colors and options listed on rdefined.com <a id="link_17" href="http://rdefined.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3332" target="_blank">http://rdefined.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3332</a> 

sorry,i'm a bit of a computer noob~i hope that my posted link works







first time trying it on here..


oops.... Yep, you're right..... I got it right on the 2008, but made a typo on the 2004


----------



## texasflud (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Limited Edition VW's. (post-it-note-killer)*

Final Edition and Red Rock Beetles are on the way to US dealers right now.


----------



## texasflud (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Limited Edition VW's. (post-it-note-killer)*

And the Jetta TDI Cup Street Edition


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *texasflud* »_Final Edition and Red Rock Beetles are on the way to US dealers right now.



_Quote, originally posted by *texasflud* »_And the Jetta TDI Cup Street Edition


yeah, I was just thinking about those yesterday. I need to add those to the top of the list.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (post-it-note-killer)*

Jeans Beetle, El Grande Bug, Sun Bug, Baja Edition, (Super Beetle Baja Edition, Really?) Sports Bug, Sports Ghia (you're well familiar with those!) Formula Vee, I believe there were some Wolfsburg edition Beetles at the end of the Convertible's life. Am I missing any air-cooled stuff? These were offered at the end of the air-cooled era to move some cars. It's a sad time for we nostalgic types.
I'll elaborate later. No time!


_Modified by Air and water do mix at 5:28 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Limited Edition VW's. (post-it-note-killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_*GTI Drivers Edition*
Manufactured 1997, Production Run, ???
Key points, Special colors, golf ball shift knob, VR6 engine

This was the first car to have the red stitching and it also had yellow stripes off center on the seats, unless yours came with leather. (Mine did, dammit!) It's the only car I've ever bought new. I only sold it because I wanted a house. (I got the house!)


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air and water do mix* »_Jeans Beetle, El Grande Bug, Sun Bug, Baja Edition, (Super Beetle Baja Edition, Really?) Sports Bug, Sports Ghia (you're well familiar with those!) Formula Vee, I believe there were some Wolfsburg edition Beetles at the end of the Convertible's life. Am I missing any air-cooled stuff? These were offered at the end of the air-cooled era to move some cars. It's a sad time for we nostalgic types.
I'll elaborate later. No time!



yeah, I haven't gone back that far in time yet.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

texasflud said:


> Final Edition and Red Rock Beetles are on the way to US dealers right now.


Just saw a "final edition" on the road yesterday, almost looked like a W3


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Rallye Golf and Golf Country. nuff said


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_*GTI Drivers Edition*
> Manufactured 1997, Production Run, ???
> Key points, Special colors, golf ball shift knob, VR6 engine
> 
> This was the first car to have the red stitching and it also had yellow stripes off center on the seats, unless yours came with leather. (Mine did, dammit!) It's the only car I've ever bought new. I only sold it because I wanted a house. (I got the house!)


Came in ginster yellow, jazz blue, and red, had matching tire track seats in either blue red or yellow jazz blue had a supposed run of 250 I've never had a definit answer on it though.... Europe had some really neat special editions, pink Floyd, Bon jovi, rolling stoned, jahare 20th, movie, color concepts "really cool but ugly too" lol ummm highlines.... I think the mk3's prob had the most special editions other than the beatles


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Came in ginster yellow, jazz blue, and red, had matching tire track seats in either blue red or yellow jazz blue had a supposed run of 250 I've never had a definit answer on it though.... Europe had some really neat special editions, pink Floyd, Bon jovi, rolling stoned, jahare 20th, movie, color concepts "really cool but ugly too" lol ummm highlines.... I think the mk3's prob had the most special editions other than the beatles


Rich says its 60/40. So i'm going with that:

What is a Drivers Edition? 
This special GTi was available ONLY in late 1997, but all the options except one (the red calipers) were available on various Golfs and GTi's in '98 and early '99. Due to the options appearing on later cars, many owners and even dealers are misled and believe that later vehicles are real DE cars when they are not. 

Confirmed features are: 

Ginster Yellow or Jazz Blue paint 
Red stitched steering wheel 
Red stitched e-brake boot w/brushed aluminium button 
Red stitched leather shift boot with ½ aluminium 'golf ball' knob 
Black leather interior -or- 
Black cloth w/yellow tiretread pattern 
Silver-faced guages 
15" 7-spoke Speedline wheels 
Red painted calipers 
The ratio of vehicles in the two colors is one I have not yet been able to determine precisely, but I think it was roughly 60/40 in favor of Ginster. This would imply that the Jazz Blue is the more rare of the two. If anyone has any information to support/deny this, I am interested in hearing from you. I am also interested if anyone owns or has seen a DE without a sunroof. As a side note, Jazz Blue is called Nogaro Blue when sprayed on an Audi and has been used on both the current S4 and the europe-only RS2, which was built in very limited numbers during '94. 
Additional 'rumored' features are: 

Uprated suspension (sadly, not true) 
More horsepower (ditto) 
Special 11.3" rotors (all VR6 have them >'96) 
How to tell: 

There is one indisputable method to determine if a GTi is a real DE. To do this, open the rear hatch and lift the carpet. Look for the black circular plate that covers the fuel pump access hole on the passenger side. There will be a rectangular sticker on it that contains build codes for all the various equipment, engine, paint, etc. If there is a line of large type that starts with 'DRIVERS', the vehicle is a factory Drivers Edition. If it does not, you can guess what that means... 

http://web.archive.org/web/20040810223752/http://de.gezuvor.com/vw/de.asp


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

A d in the vin number confirms it as well... I am curious about the numers myself though, I've heard jb was only 250...also some had yellow and blue stitched steering wheels, ebrake and shift boots:thumbup: I have both a ginster and a jazz... Funnnn little cars


----------



## weeees5 (Feb 15, 2016)

I saw another post or article that said there were 1000 Dark Flints in the US and 250 in the UK? Either way, still a very rare beetle 

Wes- Droid


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I've been compiling a list of Mk2 editions for years, I updated a week ago.
I have no data on quantity built for the majority of them as the data is scarce.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?998506-Mk2-factory-names-add-to-the-growing-list


----------



## Bdub1128 (Nov 6, 2012)

What about the early mk4 gti limited edition colors, tropic orange, futura yellow, rave green and cosmic green? And, Gunther VW in Florida got 2 one of a kind mk4 jettas for being the top vw dealer in North America. I believe one was snap orange and the other was double yellow.

Edit: didn't notice how old this thread is.


----------



## stephatron (May 18, 2013)

You forgot the Volkswagen 40th anniversary GLI, Cabriolet and Golf. Someone mentioned the GLI but forgot to mention the other models. Issued in 1989, came in Star Blue Metallic with a Helios interior.


----------



## SST (Mar 23, 2004)

*Eurovan*

The '99 MY in particular sold I think only about 3500 copies and I think this includes campers.


----------



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

It wasn't a "Special" edition, but my old 2000 4 door Golf 1.8T was only produced in limited numbers; i think somewhere around 11 or 1200 released. It came in Reflex Silver, Black interior (not the two tone black/brown like the other Golfs i saw being sold during that time), 6speed w/ the AWD engine. I did A Lot to that car, but at the end of the day it was still just a Golf. I was never going to get it where i wanted, and eventually i just upgraded to the 07 GTI that i currently have.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

CoastieDubr said:


> It wasn't a "Special" edition, but my old 2000 4 door Golf 1.8T was only produced in limited numbers; i think somewhere around 11 or 1200 released. It came in Reflex Silver, Black interior (not the two tone black/brown like the other Golfs i saw being sold during that time), 6speed w/ the AWD engine. I did A Lot to that car, but at the end of the day it was still just a Golf. I was never going to get it where i wanted, and eventually i just upgraded to the 07 GTI that i currently have.



A 6 speed '00 1.8T Golf?
Typo?


----------



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

Not a Typo, that's what it was.... Had it for 7 years before it developed the fuel leak on the top of the pump, but since it had already been inspected by dealer the recall campaign had been closed for the vehicle. They couldn't (or wouldn't) do anything for me, so i traded it in for the GTI. I started w/ an EIP tune, which sucked, so i changed to the APR tune done at USP in FL. Then i installed a Greddy IC, which required an R32 front bumper; it would fit w/ the stock bumper. All kinds of Forg stuff, H&R springs, staggered 2 piece wheels from NGP (17x8 F, 17x9 R, 225F, 245R), which i left on the car when i got rid of it:banghead::screwy: I still kick myself for that, but i enjoyed the car while i had it. It wasn't on the lot for more than 2 week before the dealer (Stuart VW, in FL) sold it. I even blended my stock lights w/ some i had ordered; kept the real glass and used the black inner housing. It really looked good. Spent too much money on the car, and it still wasn't a GTI. Still have the 07 after 9 years, getting ready to hand it over to my daughter for college, and possibly get into the MKVII. We'll see..


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

1st I've heard of a '00 Golf with a 6 speed manual from the factory that early.
Sure it wasn't a swap?
Or was it an automatic which was available in 4spd and 6spd?

Just wanting clarification. :thumbup:


----------



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

All factory. VW Riverhead (LI, NY) found it for me upstate and had it driven down for me. I received it w/ 600 miles as i stated, 6 speed/1.8T (AWD)/4door/Riflex Silver and black interior. The only thing they installed before i picked up was sunroof.


----------



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

My bad, i see where i made the typo.. It was a 5 speed...:laugh:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

CoastieDubr said:


> My bad, i see where i made the typo.. It was a 5 speed...:laugh:


That's what I thought. Thanks for the correction. :beer:


----------



## VW 12 (Jan 3, 2013)

2016 Golf Sportwagen


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

G60 limited, Mk2 Gti Ultraviolet (fitted with two tone Recaro's), Mk3 GTI Colour edtion


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Eric D said:


> 1st I've heard of a '00 Golf with a 6 speed manual from the factory that early.
> Sure it wasn't a swap?
> Or was it an automatic which was available in 4spd and 6spd?
> 
> Just wanting clarification. :thumbup:


We had an 03 Bora (Jetta) that had the 1.8t (180) and the six speed but I think thats the year it came in.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

robjettauk said:


> We had an 03 Bora (Jetta) that had the 1.8t (180) and the six speed but I think thats the year it came in.


I'm well versed in the Mk4 and the 02M trans, I asked him for clarification because I knew he was mistaken.




robjettauk said:


> G60 limited, Mk2 Gti Ultraviolet (fitted with two tone Recaro's), Mk3 GTI Colour edtion


The Golf Limited (16v G60) and Fire and Ice models have been on my list from day one.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Scirocco Storm

Corrado Storm

Scirocco S

Scirocco Wolfsburg Edition

Other VW Wolfsburg Editions from the '80s.

Scirocco Sidewinder

Scirocco Sidewinder II

'78 Scirocco Champagne Edition

All of the other '78 Champagne Editions

2003 Ultimate Edition air cooled Beetle ("Edition" was the Spanish spelling.)

Denim Beetle.

Rometsch Cabriolet

Karman Ghia Type 34


----------

